# How to install 57.1mm centerbore wheels on 66.56mm car



## kneeland24 (Jul 22, 2006)

I recently picked up a nice set of 18"x9" wheels that I thought would fit my car. Unfortunately it turns out they came off a car with 57.1mm hubs and my car is a 66.56mm hub (2010 Audi A4 B8). I have been trying to find some spacers somewhere that would accommodate the size change. I need 10mm spacers anyway....does anyone know if a 10mm spacer that reduces the centerbore from 66.56mm to 57.1mm exists? I have seen where they go from the smaller car hub to larger wheel size but not the opposite. 

I did some searching but haven't found any shops that could do the work as of yet if I had to have the centers rebored (which I really would prefer not to do). I will likely try Monday when they are open to call a few. Below is a pic of the wheels I got.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

You'll probably have to get wheel adapters in order to do so....that or spacers with really long bolts.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

You can get custom spacers from Adaptec, both wheel centric and hub centric, for $170 for a set of four. Yes you will need to get longer lug bolts also.


----------

